# Please help date this reel



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

Abu Garcia 5000c in black with BOW DILLY on the crank handle


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.lurelore.com/freds/abu.html

Didn't look very long but maybe 60s-70s range


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*1972*

1972


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

What does the Bow Dilly mean?


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

jeffsfishin said:


> 1972


Sounds plausible...it's an actual serial number underneath... does it equate to year 1972? Right in there, somewhere, they went to the beveled side plates from the rippled. I'll check with Mr. Ambassadeur, Simon Shimomura.
http://www.mrambassadeur.com/


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

nsterns said:


> What does the Bow Dilly mean?


It's an aftermarket handle, from some USA company, who did lots of those type of handles, before low profile reels became popular with the USA bass angling fraternity.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I wish they still made those handles.


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess the original might have been a one arm crank?


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

jeffsfishin said:


> 1972


 Or possibly 1958....But in North America, more than likely 1972. Here's Simon's email I got earlier tonight:

Hi Ken, This is what I can tell you as follows. "Serial number" for 5000C model started with 10001. There should be 6 digits numbers toward the end of serial number era. ABU switched numbering from "serial" to "lot" in mid1971. Their decision is a kind of careless and lot numbering system was set stupid. Their initial way of doing was in the European way. So 107200 can be read as October 72, with version 00. They later noticed some issues. In case of 5000 model there happened to be two set of #107200. One made in 1958, and the other made in 1972. So they changed the lot numbering system in American way like 721000. It was so silly for ABU who did not know that kind issue when they changed the numbering. Now there are 5000, 5000C, 6000, and 6000C with grooved rim sideplates made in 1972. Regardless of the authenticity of that particular 5000C with #107200, the set should have grooved rims sideplates. Regards, Simon


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

nsterns said:


> I guess the original might have been a one arm crank?


Or a baby 2-armed crank. A wee black one with fake pearly type grips. Which see:
http://www.abugarcia.com/sites/default/files/schematics/5000A%2076-06-05.PDF

http://www.abugarcia.com/sites/default/files/schematics/5000C 76-02-04.PDF


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Late 60's.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ambassadeur*

If it's a 1972 vintage reel I'm pretty sure it came with a single knob and counterweight handle.


----------

